# C360 C220 C160 Owners - Please Read! - Info on RECALL



## Cich of it all

I own 3 of the C360 canisters and consider them to be the best value out there for a mid-sized canister filter. I have, however had multiple floods due to the failure of the detachable valve block on the tops of the filters. People have been talking about this problem in the reviews section too and consequently been giving the filter bad reviews.

I implore anybody that owns a C-series filter to call Marineland. They have a redesigned version of the valve block that they will send you free of charge if you have one of the units with the faulty part. Before you call, write down the serial number of the unit in question because they will need to look up your filter and see if it was made in one of the defective lots. The number is located on the underside of one of the black flip-up levers on the side - not the buckle style ones, but the flip levers that pry the top off. Then call them at *1-800-322-1266*; they are open 7:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. Eastern Time. They were very friendly and helpful; they just want their customers to be satisfied.
Good Luck!


----------



## cichlids _killer

thank for the info cich of it all


----------



## hollyfish2000

quick question -- I have the C-360 and C-220 and both have been operating for more than a year with no issues. Can I assume that I'm OK?


----------



## JALOOS

hollyfish2000 said:


> quick question -- I have the C-360 and C-220 and both have been operating for more than a year with no issues. Can I assume that I'm OK?


If they are going to send you free parts what you got to lose do it.


----------



## bourgoine

I just called Marineland to see if I had one of the defective Valve Blocks. Turns out I don't have one of the defective models but the lady on the phone asked me if I wanted the new part just to give me a "Piece of mind" for no charge. So they are sending me the new one. I guess the models that are having the problems are the 03C28 and the 03C29 models are the ones with the fualty valve block. I have the 03C30 and am still getting a new part. Once again great customer service from Marineland even when I didnt have a problem. Will now and forever deal with them for my filter needs!

Thanks Cich of it all for the heads up on this!


----------



## Cich of it all

No prob.
My Serial numbers were no where near those and mine failed - so that's a little puzzling. Nevertheless, you can't beat that customer service.


----------



## 4Runner

I'm getting a new motor head and valve block. Have dealt with them be for. They have GREAT customer service


----------



## khaki

I have a C-360 running on my 60gallon for over a year..no issue. =)


----------



## 4Runner

khaki said:


> I have a C-360 running on my 60gallon for over a year..no issue. =)


Call them. Had mine over a year also. At least youll have backup parts and they are will to fix their problems whether your having any or not.


----------



## bourgoine

4Runner, How did you get them to send you a new motor head? Did you need a new one and if you did where was the defective part?


----------



## 4Runner

bourgoine said:


> 4Runner, How did you get them to send you a new motor head? Did you need a new one and if you did where was the defective part?


Just gave the s/n and the lady said that they were replacing it also as there were problems with the early models or something. So im getting a new one with the valve block. A friend I sold my spare 360 to also called and is getting the same deal. Know 2 others on different fourms that are also getting a new motor head and valve block. Nothing is wrong with it or the valve block and I told her so but she was more then willing to send it to make sure that I was happy with their product. I have dealt with them before for parts before anyone was carrying any. Got a intake tube next day aired for free. I was trying to buy one and they just gave it to me. They have always giving the best customer service for any filter that I have every dealt with. Seems to be the same even a year and half later also.


----------



## shoebag22

For those of you who have had floods... where does it look like it is leaking from? Looks like mine is leaking from underneath one of the handles, which would make me think that it is the large o-ring that is having the problem...


----------



## Cich of it all

shoebag22 said:


> For those of you who have had floods... where does it look like it is leaking from? Looks like mine is leaking from underneath one of the handles, which would make me think that it is the large o-ring that is having the problem...


When the valve block leaks, the water trickles into the motor housing through a hole inside the pocket where the valve block sits. (There is no risk of electrical hazard as the motor and wiring are completely sealed in a resin casing, much like a power head.) The water pools up inside the motor housing and fills up the areas between the plastic support ribs. Once the water goes above the ribs, it will begin to leak out where the grey plastic meets the black plastic around the outside of the motor head. It will look just like the water is coming from the large o-ring that seals the motor head to the bucket. Iâ€™d be willing to bet you have a leaking valve block. If you disconnect the filter and give the whole canister a shake from side to side, youâ€™ll hear the water sloshing around inside the motor head.


----------



## scrivz

4Runner said:


> Just gave the s/n and the lady said that they were replacing it also as there were problems with the early models or something. So im getting a new one with the valve block. A friend I sold my spare 360 to also called and is getting the same deal. Know 2 others on different fourms that are also getting a new motor head and valve block. Nothing is wrong with it or the valve block and I told her so but she was more then willing to send it to make sure that I was happy with their product. I have dealt with them before for parts before anyone was carrying any. Got a intake tube next day aired for free. I was trying to buy one and they just gave it to me. They have always giving the best customer service for any filter that I have every dealt with. Seems to be the same even a year and half later also.


I just figured out who you are, 4Runner. :lol:

I think I'm the "friend" described above, and I'm ridiculously pleased with the customer service I got when I called Marineland. Very friendly, very interested in making sure I was happy with their product, and they're shipping me a new motor head right away.

Thanks, Cich, for posting this originally to bring it to everybody's attention. :thumb:


----------



## 4Runner

scrivz said:


> I just figured out who you are, 4Runner. :lol:
> 
> I think I'm the "friend" described above, and I'm ridiculously pleased with the customer service I got when I called Marineland. Very friendly, very interested in making sure I was happy with their product, and they're shipping me a new motor head right away.
> 
> Thanks, Cich, for posting this originally to bring it to everybody's attention. :thumb:


Yep that would be me 

And yes I to should say thank you to Cich for this thread also. Love new parts :dancing:


----------



## Cich of it all

WOW.
I was only expecting new valve blocks and check out what they sent, free of charge:









Brand new motor heads, including valve blocks, impellers and extra o-rings! =D> =D> =D>
Yeeeeehhhhh Marineland!!!


----------



## 4Runner

Cich of it all said:


> WOW.
> I was only expecting new valve blocks and check out what they sent, free of charge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new motor heads, including valve blocks, impellers and extra o-rings! =D> =D> =D>
> Yeeeeehhhhh Marineland!!!


Cool. Mine get here tomorrow  Thanks again for the thread on this =D>


----------



## bourgoine

About how long did it take to get to you after you made the call to them?

It would be awsome if they sent everyone new motor heads with their valve blocks!


----------



## Cich of it all

bourgoine said:


> About how long did it take to get to you after you made the call to them?
> 
> It would be awsome if they sent everyone new motor heads with their valve blocks!


It only took 3 business days! I called last Wednesday and the box arrived last night.


----------



## bourgoine

That didnt take to long then. I called them up last thursday so maybe I will be getting mine in a day or two.


----------



## 4Runner

Cich of it all said:


> It only took 3 business days! I called last Wednesday and the box arrived last night.


Did they tell you you were getting the new motor head or just the valve block? Know some one that called and they said they are getting just the valve block.


----------



## Cich of it all

I ASKED for the new valve blocks, but they never said exactly what they were going to send. They most definitely did not tell me they were going to send me the lion's share of a brand new filter.


----------



## 4Runner

Cich of it all said:


> I ASKED for the new valve blocks, but they never said exactly what they were going to send. They most definitely did not tell me they were going to send me the lion's share of a brand new filter.


Thanks. I was told about the new motor head as was 2 others I know. Another was told just the valve block and they got a motor head also. Other was told just the valve block but they are waiting to get theirs to see what comes.


----------



## bourgoine

I recieved my valve block and motor head earlier today and they told me they were sending me the valve block. So I would assume that the valve block wasnt the only issue with some of the filters leaking and there was some other problem in the motor head too. Just my opinion but if everyone is getting new motor heads with their valve blocks there must be a reason for it considering how much motor heads go for.


----------



## Cich of it all

bourgoine said:


> I recieved my valve block and motor head earlier today and they told me they were sending me the valve block. So I would assume that the valve block wasnt the only issue with some of the filters leaking and there was some other problem in the motor head too. Just my opinion but if everyone is getting new motor heads with their valve blocks there must be a reason for it considering how much motor heads go for.


I think you're right.


----------



## Joea

As with all new products, there will always be bugs to work out, it's nice to see that Marineland is standing behind their new product.

This is how companies garner good reputations and long-lasting customers. I've dealt with Marineland on a couple of occasions and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## Cich of it all

They've definitely reinforced my faith in their products. I lost it for awhile there, but now I'd recommend these filters to anyone once again.


----------



## hollyfish2000

I called today after retreiving my serial numbers this weekend. The guy I got was nowhere near as helpful as you all have reported. He seemed somewhat stupified by my question about replacement for possible future issues. Seemed to imply there was no set "batches" of the filter that was defective and reluctantly, finally, agreed to send me replacement parts for the C-220 should I have trouble in the future. Since I already have an unused C360 that could serve as back-up, I'm not receiving any parts for that one. He did say to call should I have a problem. They want the serial numbers in order to track issues, according to him, not to match against known problems.

Disappointing response . . .


----------



## gtsum

I am glad I saw this, as one of my C360's just developed the exact leak you are describing and I was ready to toss it  . I will be calling them tomorrow and hopefully they are as helpful to me as they were to you. Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## Hawks

just called on mine today and there are 2 recalls for these canisters. There is the valve block recall and a motorhead recall.

My serial number is 27E29 and BOTH need to be replaced. Marineland is shipping them out UPS to me and said it will take 7-10 days.

Make sure you all call back and check on the motorhead recall as well.


----------



## gtsum

I called this morning and the rep said he was not aware of any recalls. he is sending me out parts, so we will see. Low and behold, my other one started leaking tonight as well....regardless of the replacement parts, I don't trust them anymore and will be replacing them


----------



## SupeDM

Marineland is by far the best company to work with for aquarium products. I have had several parts replaced by them. I also got a emperor 400 with a broken impellor right out of the box and called for a new impellor and they sent me a new complete filter within 3 days. Now all my HOB filters are Emperors or penguins and my powerheads are all penguins. I still use and swear by the XP3 filters though for ease of use and the fact that I get them so cheap.


----------



## hey_wood1981

I have a penguin 350 that crapped out on me a few days ago. it's only about a year old. no clue what's wrong with it. It just doesn't turn on when it's plugged in. Might be worth a shot calling to complain.


----------



## edouthirt

Oh man, I am glad I found this thread. I have 2 c-360's that I just called and confirmed are both recalls... I've had no problems so far... but I'm going out of town this weekend and i'm having flashbacks of a few years ago when I left for a weekend trip and came home to an empty 55 gal aquarium and ruined flooring!!!

I'm stopping by kmart and buying 2 30 gal rubbermaid bins that they are going to sit in over the weekend, so I can sleep better.


----------



## edouthirt

oh, and I agree 100%!! I have dealt with marineland customer service on several occasions... second to none!


----------



## gtsum

I received my first replacement head unit today and it seems to be working fine. I expect I will receive the second one tomorrow or Saturday. I do have to admit, the customer service is very good..


----------



## RB99

I own 2 C-360 canisters and use them on a 100g setup of Malawis. One's been in service a year and the other for about 6 weeks. No problems with either one. I highly recommend them: quiet and effective. After reading all of the leak stories, I called Marineland and inquired about it and if there was a recall. I gave them the batch #s of my units and they said that they would get back to me if either of my units were part of a recall. 3 weeks later , I received 2 new valve blocks and 2 new complete pump assemblies (tops). I checked the batch numbers and they were the same as my 2nd unit which makes me believe my 1st unit may have been in a suspect batch. Anyway, I was impressed that I received far more than I expected considering I never had a failure. I'm very impressed with Marineland's customer service.


----------



## hollyfish2000

I think the customer service is very inconsistent. I run a C36- and C220 and called with serial numbers and the person I talked to said there was

1. no recall
2. no suspect serial numbers
3. was very reluctant to send me anything when I wasn't current having trouble.

I eventually got him to send a C220 replacement head.

I like the filter and aren't having trouble, but I'm a bit troubled, still . . .


----------



## angrybeerguy

Cleaned the 360 last night now I have 30 gallons on my floor. I will be calling about this tomorrow.


----------



## angrybeerguy

Called Marineland this morning and they are sending out a new pump head today. Hope this fixes the leaking problem. :thumb:


----------



## edouthirt

> Cleaned the 360 last night now I have 30 gallons on my floor.


Oh geeeze... sorry to hear that! Did you save the floors? I had a 55 gallon tank empty on me a few years back and it totally destroyed my wood laminate flooring!


----------



## angrybeerguy

Yea just made a big mess .


----------



## Kevin007

edouthirt said:


> Cleaned the 360 last night now I have 30 gallons on my floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geeeze... sorry to hear that! Did you save the floors? I had a 55 gallon tank empty on me a few years back and it totally destroyed my wood laminate flooring!
Click to expand...

Did you buy insurance? What did you do about it?


----------



## edouthirt

I did have insurance, but laminate is pretty cheap and the damage didn't even meet the deductible.

We actually just took some left over pieces from when we originally put the floors in and some from the kitchen (because we had decided that we wanted to tile it anyway, and relatively fixed the problem. It doesn't look perfect, but it's close.


----------



## gtsum

I have now had both of my C360's head unit replaced. I have to say, when they dont leak, they work great (aside from the intake and outtake tubes...replaced those with Eheims). I am almost afraid to open them up and clean em now...has anyone had any of the replacement heads develop leaks??


----------



## jldean78

Let me just say I'm glad that I found this post 

Several weeks ago I get a call on my way home from work from my wife stating the tank is leaking. I get home to find that my C-360 is actually leaking instead of the tank. So I unplugged the filter and was dumb founded on what the prob was.

Then I read this post and figured I would call. Two days later I have a package at my front door.

They sent me a completely brand new filter ($200 value). I'm huge on customer service and Marineland definitely has a customer for life.

Thanks :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## hollyfish2000

**** it! It has now happened to me. My C-220 is leaking from the "handles" for lack of a better description. I have a valve block on hand as a replacement, but that is not what is 
leaking. It appears to be dripping quite slowly from underneath the head. I'll call Marineland in the morning. I have the filter still on and sitting in a plastic tub. It's not leaking very fast. Any ideas of what I might be able to do in the meantime??? Of course it leaked on my wood floor . . . . :x


----------



## hollyfish2000

REALLY????? People think this is good customer service?????????? I called this morning and while they are willing to replace my entire filter, they said it would take 3 to 4 WEEKS to receive it and suggested I just shut off the filter in the meantime and do frequent water changes. WHAT THE )(*&^. I explained that I didn't want to have to cycle this tank again full of fish and she said that wouldn't be necessary as the bacteria lived in my gravel. She said she "didn't want to argue with me" about it and there was nothing she could do to get me the filter faster.

I explained about this thread and wanted to know why others were getting their filters or filter replacement parts in a few days and she said 'as of this morning' she was told to say it would take three to four weeks.

And she was making a HUGE exception for me because usually they expect me to ship them the malfunctioning filter BEFORE they'll send a replacement.

I am, shall we say, extremely displeased.


----------



## toddnbecka

Where exactly do I find the serial number? I have a C360 I haven't used yet. It's been sitting around since last year waiting for the tank to be set up.


----------



## gtsum

toddnbecka said:


> Where exactly do I find the serial number? I have a C360 I haven't used yet. It's been sitting around since last year waiting for the tank to be set up.


under the buckle on the side (the latch that locks the top down).


----------



## toddnbecka

The number on my C360 is 08E29, has anyone had problems with this series?


----------



## hollyfish2000

I should add that after several days of managing the leaking filter in a bucket, the leaking amount increased and it also started leaking from the outtake tube as well. So the whole thing was detached and I have a temporary HOB filter going on that tank. Given that the filter -- only 1 year old -- is leaking from two different places now makes me extremely skeptical about this product . . . I'm calling Marineland again today to re-check how long it's going to take to get the replacement filter.


----------



## gtsum

Hollyfish - I hope you can get it replaced. Marineland replaced both of mine about a month ago, and so far so good. But, I am afraid to open it up to clean it, as that is when the issues seem to start. I would no be surprised if these new ones will start leaking sometime in the future, and if that is the case, I doubt I will every purchase a marinland filter again. Good customer service is one thing, but if the product if faulty, then it really does not matter much imo


----------



## hollyfish2000

> Good customer service is one thing, but if the product if faulty, then it really does not matter much imo


I completely agree. And yes, this all started after I'd opened it up to replace the fine pad . . .


----------



## lordB8r

I also just called and they were extremely helpful and are sending me both the block and the motorhead. If only every other company out there was this responsible, helpful, and courteous. Thanks!


----------



## gtsum

I have opened mine up several times since mine was replaced and so far so good :dancing:


----------



## hollyfish2000

I'm extremely disappointed that this is still an issue after all these years. I'd assumed the company had fixed the original defect. I stopped using the Marineland C-series after three canisters leaked. I was considering buying one recently, assuming the problem was solved, but got a good deal on a Fluval instead. I guess I'm glad I went that direction.


----------



## redtigerlover73

I have read all the posts concerning the recall, and I wasnt even aware of there being a recall until a couple of days ago. Thats what I get for not doing my research. Is it too late to try and get replacemant parts for my leaking c-360? it is leaking at the valve black and the main head unit. Thanks.


----------



## gtsum

well it cant hurt to try,...you just as well call them and tell them what is happening and I bet they will fix you up


----------



## edouthirt

I'd be shocked if they didn't send you a replacement part... they have great customer service.


----------



## redtigerlover73

Called Marineland this morning about my leaking c360. Officially, they dont consider it a recall, based on how the woman I spoke to responded. I gave her my filter code number, and I will be receiving a free, new filter head and valve block in 7-10 business days. That is awesome customer service!! *** had to do returns before with other items not fish related, and they want UPC numbers, date of purchase, where it was purchased, a copy of the original receipt and all that. Marineland gave me no hassle whatsoever. If you have a c-360, dont toss it, get the free replacement parts. If you know someone that wants to toss theirs, tell them about the free parts, or take it off their hands. Thanks for posting about the "recall" in the forum. You guys saved me about 200 bucks. :thumb:


----------



## dotbomb

I have a hunch there is some technical legal issue (or plain old stigma) with calling something a 'recall' and that is why they are not using that term in their "voluntary withdrawal" of their stealth pro heaters.

Whatever they call it I'm glad they are doing the right thing by their customers.


----------



## regal120gal

I posted a question in the wrong spot I guess . my 360 is doing exactly what you speak of and I called previos to this and just questioned the o ring and now I will call them back with this new info . :thumb: thanks and wish me luck my 120 needs its flow.
------------------------------------
120 gal 
1 cascade 600
1 maxijet 600
2heaters
2 strawberry peackoks 
1reagal peackok
1sunshine '' ''
aciai, electric yellow ,and other various mbunas,hap,frontosa ,kenyi.


----------



## hollyfish2000

Personally, I think "awesome customer service" is producing something that doesn't have defects in the first place . . .

After THREE leaking C-series canisters, I went in a different direction filter-wise several years ago and never looked back.

I also just returned my Marineland Stealth pro heater and got a Fluval . . . Good customer service IMHO doesn't make up for bad products.


----------



## aaron551

This is an old thread, but Marineland Customer service is still replacing motor heads and valve blocks for this problem without charge as of August 2013.

My C-360 purchased new in April of 2009 abruptly started sucking air and making horrible noises this week. When taken apart for cleaning, the motor head was FULL of water, which was not an issue that had been experienced before with this filter. After putting it back together, it started heavily leaking water from under the handle overnight. It overflowed the pan, probably 10 gallons in about 6 hours leaked out. It reinforced the need for keeping a canister filter in a pan.

After reading this thread, I called Marineland this afternoon at 1-800-322-1266 and politely described the issue. (I did not describe this thread or throw out any discussion of a recall, I only described what was wrong with my particular filter). The woman immediately took down my name, address and the lot code of the filter (located on a silver sticker under the handle), then started to say they would send me a new motor head and valve block free of charge. She then stopped and said "oh wait, the parts are out of stock", so instead they would be sending a completely new unit.

Other than this issue and the occasional need to lube the o-rings to keep the filter from blowing bubbles out the return line, this filter has worked great for over 4 years. Marineland customer service and they way this was handled will keep me buying their products.


----------



## Deeda

Thanks for the update on the company still honoring the parts or solutions for the problem. A new filter is definitely a bonus!!


----------



## rjsam

As of 8/11/2016, Marineland still honor part replacements. Just called in this morning as my 5yr old 360 busted a nut, water coming from the handle latch. The lady I spoke too didn't even hesitated to tell me that my motor head needs to be replaced and will send me a new one free of charge, she didnt even ask for the S/n of my unit.

Now we wait for 7-10 business days.


----------

